# Asus Z68 M Pro/V LE + Vengeance + 212 evo



## rakesh_ic (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all,

After a lot of research considering the price factor, i have rounded off onto 2 models both from Asus - Z68 M pro and Z68 V LE

I am a single/double (maximum) HDD user, i dont bother the SATA/eSATA ports.
But as i wanted to overclock i5 2500K and am planning to add on a CM Hyper 212 evo onto the board.

Now the query is, will I be able to easily add a 212 evo fan onto the board with vengeance modules in slot 1 and 3?? will there be a space crunch and will it be really a trouble to add the third pary cpu cooler on the m-ATX board.

I am keen on M-Pro rather than the V LE.

Please let me know if there are any other factors to be considered before finalizing the board and advice me accordingly.


The currently finalized rig -

i5 2500K
Corsair Vengeance kit 2X 4GB (already bought)
Corsair TX650W(already bought as a replacement for CX450W)
HAF 922 chassis (owned and retained)
Saphire HD 5850 (will be replaced by 7850 in a month)

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 8, 2012)

my vote is for 'Z68 V LE', but if u can effort u can but 'M-Pro' .. there is nt so much difference.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 8, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> my vote is for 'Z68 V LE', but if u can effort u can but 'M-Pro' .. there is nt so much difference.


thanks for ur reply. but my query was something else.. i wanted to know whether i am gonna face space crunch on these boards if i have the vengeance modules and 212 evo planted togather??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2012)

rakesh_ic said:


> thanks for ur reply. but my query was something else.. i wanted to know whether i am gonna face space crunch on these boards if i have the vengeance modules and 212 evo planted togather??



just use 1 fan and that too facing rear and you shouldn't face any problem. later add 1 more fan if you feel the ram won't be blocked.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 8, 2012)

If i am right 212 fan may block your first ram slotand even vengeance is a high profile ram but you can fit your ram in 3rd and 4th slot or you can fit the 212evo fan in backside in a pull config.


----------



## funskar (Mar 9, 2012)

You Should check out Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R too..
Accel gives better rma support than rashi..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 9, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> If i am right 212 fan may block your first ram slotand even vengeance is a high profile ram but you can fit your ram in 3rd and 4th slot or you can fit the 212evo fan in backside in a pull config.


RAM's are fit in alternative slots - 1 and 3 makes a pair, 2 and 4 makes another. 

can you please eloborate on "212evo fan in backside in a pull config". i dint understand what it means and i think this is gimme the very important solution that i am looking for if it is workable.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 9, 2012)

That means you have to fix the fan on back side of the cooler rather than on the front and the fan should suck or pull the air from inside the fins.or if you don't understand then just simply remove the plastic clips on the fan and fix it to the other side and then fix it to the back side of the cooler.


----------

